# Leaning to one side



## goodbyemailbox (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi guys, I just noticed the other day that my hedgie sometimes leans to his right either while standing or walking. He doesn't walk in circles or anything to that extent, but it is noticeable at times. He is still eating the same amount and running on average according to his wheel odometer. Is this something to be concerned about?

Here is a picture of him sitting on my desk. This is about as pronounced as the lean gets. Usually it's less noticeable.

[attachment=0:2ykfvool]photo.JPG[/attachment:2ykfvool]


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It could be an ear infection. He should see the vet.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hm. I'm not a hedgie expert, but first thing that comes to mind is perhaps an ear issue.

This posting, the third entry from the top, brought that to mind:

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=7252&p=60823&hilit=ear#p60823


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Speaking of experts, there's Nancy! Take her advice above.


----------



## goodbyemailbox (Aug 10, 2010)

Yikes! Thanks for the quick input. I'll get him to a vet asap. Is this common at all? Do they normally recover from something like this?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

If you read through the posting I linked it will answer a lot of your questions. That, and talking to the vet.


----------

